# Starlet/hollywood What The?



## CrazyDave (Mar 29, 2016)

Whatcha all make of this?  I thought for sure it was a starlet until I looked at the seemingly original hollywood decal on the chainguard.   Bike seems all original with a story to back it up, thoughts?  One of them bikes you hear about that random parts where thrown at?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 29, 2016)

Pretty much the same bike either way!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2016)

middleweight  
The Starlet was a well equipped model and the Hollywood was a basic unequipped model.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 29, 2016)

yup its a middleweight...I can find NO info on a hollywood ever having that chainguard, I guess I shoulda been more specific.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 29, 2016)

Did you happen to get a serial number? That Hollywood was more than likely a 57 or 58 model and no catalog pictures for that model either year. The stripped down Wasp had the deluxe guard so a 57 58 Hollywood with the deluxe guard wouldn't be out of the question. Before the Starlet, the Hollywood was the Queen Bee and she wore that guard since day one.

Bob has some OG decals so maybe you could pick that up and give her some loving and a guard lift. 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=351458969204


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 29, 2016)

Schweeeet! Thanks!   It is a 58, I could not find any pics of one like this, but it is stock after all!  I kinda dig it, its a lil different!  For $10, i got the decals comin too   Ordered afew things from him before but don't know him...been pleased..I think I got the only 58 hollywood left. lol.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 30, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Schweeeet! Thanks!   It is a 58, I could not find any pics of one like this, but it is stock after all!  I kinda dig it, its a lil different!  For $10, i got the decals comin too   Ordered afew things from him before but don't know him...been pleased..I think I got the only 58 hollywood left. lol.





Here's another I found on the net. hard to read the guard but owner says it's a Hollywood and it's a 3 speed which makes sense that yours could have been too because of the rear fender stay, it is made for rear caliper brakes. Yet, I can't see on your bike but can this blue. It's fork may be wrong because that should have a mounting hole for the front caliper brake too. It's, in essence, the same set up for a lady's 1954 and up, corvette, same frame just different color scheme and guard. Although if it had a Bendix manual 2-speed there would be no need for rear caliper brake, yet, I have a 55 girls corvette with manual 2 speed both rear fender stay and the fork  has mounts for  caliper brakes.  With that frame, all options would be availed, standard; bendix coaster, manual 2 speed bendix and 3 speed *Sturmey*-_*Archer*_.

This blue bike appears to have been modified for a 3-speed because, there's no back brake and front is a universal adaptable on the side of fork.


----------



## CrazyDave (Mar 30, 2016)

Love this place   Thanks Jeff, your knowledge is appreciated.   I'm learnin'!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 30, 2016)

Seems Bob has more Hollywood decals.

Found this on RatRods. Wonder if the owner needs some guard decals. 1958 frame.

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/in...ke-fleet-and-projects-more-stuff-added.97466/


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 31, 2016)

,







CrazyDave said:


> Love this place   Thanks Jeff, your knowledge is appreciated.   I'm learnin'!





There is another possibility with these but hardly makes sense when they've got the rear bracket for caliper brakes. I've never known much about the Sturmey-archer TCW 3 speed with coaster brake made from 1952-1972. http://www.sheldonbrown.com/sturmey-archer/tcw.html Yet that blue bike may have it on there, and I was browsing the catalogs, those front universal caliper brakes were issued on some Americans listed from 1955-57, and there's no 58 catalogs but, it's also just as likely, that had the Bendix 2-speed manual with coaster brake and the universal frontt caliper brakes.

Yet probably why I never knew about these is that, they're complete garbage. they'd fail to brake in high gear and no brakes if accidently slipped into neutral. Accordingly, Strumey-archer made several models in efforts to solve it but couldn't. but it is likely that's what's on that blue 58 Hollywood and if you're considering an upgrade into it, DON'T! Rather, the smart up-grade would be what Schwinn has listed on 3-speeds and stick some caliper brakes on that bracket. . Bendix 2 speed manual, bendix 2-speed automatic 'Kick back' etc.


----------

